
Modern Books for Revolutionizing Your Life - joebalcom
https://joebalcom.blog/2020/07/16/11-modern-books-for-revolutionizing-your-life/
======
TameAntelope
I see a Tony Robbins book listed here. I know very little about him, and find
it hard to get a dispassionate description about who he is, what he does, and
why I should/shouldn't get to know his work better.

------
masonic
Book links are Amazon affiliate links (tag balcomjoe-20).

